# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Dode teennagel

## Jurgen

Ik heb een dode teennagel en hij begint al los te komen  :EEK!:  vies om te horen maja. Hoe kan ik hem er zelf uit trekken. en als ik dat doe groeit ie dan terug?

alvast bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## Alex2

hoi

ik heb dat ook is gehad, toen ik me teen had gebroken, nadat me teennagel geel werd en was afgestorven ging hij ook los zitten, ik zou zeggen blijf er gewoon van af (voorkom infecties of dergelijke door de nagel eraf te trekken) en wacht tot de nagel er vanzelf van af valt duurde bij mij misschien weekje of twee.

als het goed is komt ervanzelf een nieuwe nagel onder, misschien kan je hem al zien zitten, het ziet er heel raar uit een soort van een stompje. 

in totaal is het bij mij zo'n anderhalf jaar geleden en het is nog steeds niet helemaal "normaal" , je hebt ook de kans dat het nooit helemaal goed komt, maar de huisarts zij dat dat normaal is en geen kwaad kan

ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

eh de mazzel jurgen

alex.

----------

